# Schwarz/weiss Bild in Vektorgrafik umwandeln



## Morpheus_05 (10. Oktober 2006)

Hallo...

ich bin ganz neu hier, und wie ihr euch sicher denken könnt, wie viele "Neulinge" ohne einen großen Plan von der Materie. Aber ich hoffe ihr könnt mir hier weiterhelfen!

Es geht um folgendes: Ich bin dabei meinen Tacho am Auto umzubauen. Dafür brauche ich ne schwarze folie, auf die die einzelnen Tacho-Elemente gerdruckt werden sollen. Also bin ich in den Copyshop gerannt, und habe mir ein paar Impressionen geholt, allerdings war nichts passendes dabei. Der Copyshop-Mensch hat mir dann gesagt, dass wenn ich ihm meine Grafiken als Vektorgrafik anbringen kann, kann er mir die auf ner schwarzen Klebefolie direkt zuschneiden.

So, und nun würdet dann ihr ins Spiel kommen Gibt es ne Möglichkeit mir den Vektorisierungvorgang EINFACH zu erklären - Habe mich schon versucht ein wenig reinzulesen, aber ich bin nun noch viel konfuser als vorher Oder gibt es vielleicht jemanden der mir das machen kann?

Ich habe mal die 2 Grafiken um die es geht angehangen, wenn es mir jemand bearbeiten kann, lass ic euch gerne die original-bilder mit den original grössen per mail zukommen.

Wäre um Hilfe sehr sehr dankbar!!

Vielen Dank

Morpheus


----------



## Neurodeamon (11. Oktober 2006)

> Ich bin ganz neu hier, und wie ihr euch sicher denken könnt, wie viele "Neulinge" ohne einen großen Plan von der Materie. Aber ich hoffe ihr könnt mir hier weiterhelfen!


Hallo und herzlich willkommen!
Dann bin ich so frei Dir einige wichtige Dinge zu schreiben:
Bevor Du eine Frage stellst, bitte verwende die Suche. Deine Frage wurde in dieser oder ähnlicher Form schon einmal gestellt. Sicherlich verstehst Du wenn wir nicht jede Frage wiederholt beantworten wollen. Wenn Du nicht fündig wirst, oder etwas nicht ganz verstehst, helfen wir gerne weiter. Die meisten User werden Dir kleine Tipps nennen können oder Programme mit denen Du arbeiten kannst. Wenn Du besonders Glück hast, hat sogar jemand etwas mehr Zeit/Lust und nimmt Dir die Arbeit ab.
Wenn Du überhaupt keine Ahnung hast und auch nicht unbedingt mehr über den Vorgang wissen willst, kannst Du eine Anfrage gerne in einem der beiden Job-Foren stellen.

Ich beginne mal mit einem Tipp:
Es gibt - wenn Du kein Geld für's vektorisieren ausgeben willst das Programm Inkcape Es handelt sich hierbei um ein Programm zum erstellen von Vektorgrafiken/-layouts. Man kann damit JPG/BMP/PNG(/etc)-Grafiken vektorisieren und gleich korrigieren. Die Ergebnisse sind mit ein wenig herumprobieren aber meist schon sehr gut.


----------



## Morpheus_05 (11. Oktober 2006)

danke schonmal für die antwort....dieses inkcape programm habe ich mir schon mal gedownloaded. dann habe ich ein bmp geladen, und auf Pfad>>>bmp vektorisieren gedrückt, und habe dann (habe die hilfe mal gelesen) bei den wert HELLIGKEITSWERT verstellt, und den vorgang einige male wiederholt, aber selbst wenn ich den wert auf minimum oder maximum stelle ändert sich nichts am dann entstandenen bild. Aber ist die neu entstandene ebene dann auch direkt eine Vektorgrafik, oder gibt es da mehr zu erledigen....
auf jeden fall steht unten in der leiste schonmal nicht mehr "bilddatei", sondern irgendwas mit 4000 und paar kleine KNOTEN

wie muss ich das neue "bild" dann speichern - mit der originalebene, oder ohne, in welchem dateiformat....?


danke
nochmal


----------



## Neurodeamon (11. Oktober 2006)

Also, je einfacher die Strukturen und je weniger Farben, desto besser das Ergebnis.
Zum vergleichen kannst Du die neu entstandene Ebene, bzw. das neue Objekt in der gleichen Ebene daneben ziehen und etwas heranzoomen. Du solltest kleine unterschiede feststellen können. Die Vektorisierung scheint geklappt zu haben, da dein Pixelbild in eine Objekt mit Knoten umgewandelt wurde.
Wenn Du magst (und nicht mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden bist), kannst Du mir den Inhalt als SVG-Datei zuschicken und ich schaue mir das Ganze an (und korrigiere ggf. ein wenig nach).

Wenn das Ergebnis ok ist, speichere NUR die neue ebene (du kannst also das Bitmap Bild entfernen) als EPS-Datei. Das Format sollte eigentlch fast überall angenommen werden können.


----------

